# Utah in March?



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Burrito will give more info, but you'll be great then. Plenty of snow...I went last year at that time and it was perfect.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One of the best times to visit areas in the Rocky Mountain West. The snow pack is generally right at 100% of it's maximum depth, generally the snowiest month of the season, and the temps rarely dip down into the negative digits. Great time to book a trip.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

It really is a great time!! We usually get dumped on right at that time so you are set!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> It really is a great time!! We usually get dumped on right at that time so you are set!


yeah I think the key here is that even our worst march conditions should be better than what you are used to in Wisc. Are you going to stay in Logan the entire time? Cause Logan is actually a good bit away from SLC. In Logan theres a small local mtn called beaver mountain where everyone rides. Its a pretty good place, not too big, but they do have a park and some varied natural stuff. I think a student season pass there is around 300 so not too bad. If you cant make it ll the way to SLC you should still be fairly close to get a day or two in at powder Mtn or Snowbaison. Let me know if youre gonna actually hit SLC and ill help you figure somehting out for here... good luck youll love Logan and well Utah in general!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I love Beaver Mtn.!!!! It is such a fun little place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I <3 a girl that loves beaver! Especially when it's a mountain of it!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL...I was gonna write I love Beaver but thought better of it....and now you've gone there anyway....I should just stop holding back.....trying to be appropriate this week


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, you know this crew is going to go there. Give a guy an inch...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

......and he want's to bottom out! 

no need to start being appropriate this late in the game.....!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We can play "just the tip"...


*and it keeps getting worse.*


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*And you just opened the door for BA......*

In 3, 2, 1......and....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Ain't that the truth? BA has rejoined the ranks of the employed. So we might have to wait a little longer than we are used to.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Waiting for BA is like waiting to loose your virginity......so much anticipation involved but in the end all your left with, is bit of pain and failed attempts scrubbing the memories off in the shower.....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Great time of year to go! Not touching the rest of the conversation!


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

what about mid-february?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

nos said:


> what about mid-february?


Usually not much of a base, lot's of rocks, and no snow.















Okay, maybe I am lying a little. It's mid winter. There should be plenty of snow then and storms are still rolling through on a frequent basis that time of year.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Usually not much of a base, lot's of rocks, and no snow.
> Okay, maybe I am lying a little. It's mid winter. There should be plenty of snow then and storms are still rolling through on a frequent basis that time of year.


lol...no he's not.....


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> yeah I think the key here is that even our worst march conditions should be better than what you are used to in Wisc. Are you going to stay in Logan the entire time? Cause Logan is actually a good bit away from SLC. In Logan theres a small local mtn called beaver mountain where everyone rides. Its a pretty good place, not too big, but they do have a park and some varied natural stuff. I think a student season pass there is around 300 so not too bad. If you cant make it ll the way to SLC you should still be fairly close to get a day or two in at powder Mtn or Snowbaison. Let me know if youre gonna actually hit SLC and ill help you figure somehting out for here... good luck youll love Logan and well Utah in general!


Thanks for the info, and actually I'm just staying in Logan for a day proabbly go to Powder Mountain, then the next 3 days heading to Salt Lake (was thinking of the Canyons).


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

If your serious about going to Powder let me know when it gets close and I will show you a few spots....


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> If your serious about going to Powder let me know when it gets close and I will show you a few spots....


Alright will do, probably going out March 5th so far so I'll let you know around then


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

let the weather be your guide for the slc resorts ... if were in a dry spell itd be best to hit the canyons as they get morning sun and will have a bit better ( looser ) snow conditions than the cottonwood canyons ..however if were gettin dumped on itd be worth your while to hit brighton or snowbird instead of the canyons


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Will the EL NINO effect the snow in utah in anyway because i was reading and...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Babyspice7 said:


> Will the EL NINO effect the snow in utah in anyway because i was reading and...


typically el nino years start really slow out here but give us tons of good snow in the back half of the season. so far its true to normal with little to no real snow and lots of man made icy crap so hopefully that means mega spring dumps!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

backtobasics said:


> Alright will do, probably going out March 5th so far so I'll let you know around then


I was going to go from 2/17 - 2/24, but it sounds like I should wait a week or so...

I also realized presidents day weekend is in the middle of that....:-(

I'm really excited


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

just fyi pres weekend especially that monday is the worst .. busier than xams and tgiving as its the last monday holiday of the season for all the locals too .. typically cars line the road from the top of brighton all the way down to solitude its insane... 

the normal el nino pattern has held almost nothing until the last few days... tons of new snow and more through out the next 10 days

you come to brighton or the canyons let me know ill show you some spots


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> just fyi pres weekend especially that monday is the worst ..
> you come to brighton or the canyons let me know ill show you some spots


Brilliant!

I'll be there the week after that then. Someone else said Brighton was pretty awesome.

I just order another freeride board after my last one ripped off the top of my car in a windstorm, so I'm excited to try it out on a badass mountain

I will definately hit you up before I leave for SLC - thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got back from Co and looking to hit Utah late February or early March. Can anyone recommend a couple places to stay so that we could book the place early and decide where to ride based on snow as it gets closer?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

my go to call everytime ... Super 8 Salt Lake City Hotel nothing fancy but located on the road that goes up to brighton solitude with snowbird just around the corner .. also few blocks from the interstate to get to pc if you want to hit the canyons or pcmr ... area around hotel has more than a dozen local and national eateries ranging from burgers, micro brew, italian, mexican, sushi, steakhouses and greasy spoons... a grocery store/strip mall across the street, a laser tag place around the corner and a "real" mall about two miles west.. also one regional chain rental shop and two more shops otw to the canyon mouth.. ski bus line located on the corner if you dont want to drive to brighton solitude or snowbird


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm considering a trip to the SLC area in late March, around March 25th-31st. I'd like to go earlier but this is the only time I could go. I know it's pretty late in the season but do you think the conditions would still be ok? I know March is a big month for snow in Utah, and I'm sure anything would be better than the east coast in late March. 

The New England Pass that I have gives me free tickets to Brighton so would probably spend most of my days there. I was out in Utah last season and hit Park City, Canyons, and Solitude and loved it, but didn't get to hit Brighton. 

Also will the bus system still be running at that point? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Grabby said:


> I'm considering a trip to the SLC area in late March, around March 25th-31st. I'd like to go earlier but this is the only time I could go. I know it's pretty late in the season but do you think the conditions would still be ok? I know March is a big month for snow in Utah, and I'm sure anything would be better than the east coast in late March.
> 
> Also will the bus system still be running at that point? I appreciate any advice.


You'll be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Boarding here in March sux!


----------

